# Android Sdk And Adb Setup Guide For The Tpt



## TekMason (Oct 14, 2011)

I just got a new PC Tablet so I had to setup all my TPT tools on it so I thought I would document the steps and publish them here for anyone that may be struggling with it. This guide is based on Windows 7 64-bit.

*1.0 Install the TPT ADB Interface Driver*
_I noticed that Lenovo has finally published an "official" ADB Interface Driver for the TPT. This is good news for us because we don't have to muck around with modifying INF or INI files._
*1.1* Download the _ADB Interface Driver - ThinkPad Tablet_ from http://support.lenov...?DocID=DS022366
_Per the instructions on the site:_
*1.2* Turn on the ThinkPad Tablet.
*1.3* Press the slider bar icon to display the Settings property page.
*1.4* Press Applications on the left side of the page.
*1.5* Press Development and check USB debugging.
*1.6* Press the OK button on the dialog.
*1.7* Connect the Tablet to the computer.
*1.8* Open Device Manager.
*1.9* Expand the Other devices node.
*1.10* Right click the ThinkPad Tablet node and select Update Driver Software.
*1.11* Select Browse my computer for software.
*1.12* Browse to the folder that contains the driver files.
*1.13* Select the driver folder and continue the driver installation

*2.0 Install the Java SE Development Kit (JDK)*
_The JDK is a prerequisite for the Android SDK and ADB. Note that a JRE (Java Run-time Enviroment) is not the same as the JDK_
*2.1* Download the Java SE Development Kit (JDK) from http://java.oracle.com > Downloads > Java SE > JDK
*2.2* Execute the installer and select the defaults. Note: You do not have to register at the end of the installation.

*3.0 Install the Android SDK (Software Development Kit)*
_The Android SDK gives you a number of tools, documentation and samples to develop for Android OSes. The tool that we are most interested in as rooters/hackers is the ADB (Android Debug Bridge) which allows us to perform operations on our TPT from our PC._
*3.1* Download the Android SDK from http://developer.and.../sdk/index.html
*3.2* Execute the Installer file that you downloaded accepting all of the defaults.
*3.3* At the end of the install chose to run the Android SDK Manager.
*3.4* You will need the following package for the TPT:
-Android SDK Tools
-Android 3.1 (API 12)
-Extras > Google USB Driver package
Check the status column for each and if is not installed select the check box beside the packages and click the Install Packages button.
*3.5* If you get a Dependencies List select the Accept All radio button and click the Install button.

*4.0 Add the Android Platform-tools Directory to Your Local Path Variable*
_This step is not a necessity but it will save you a lot of time if you are using ADB. Without adding the path to adb.exe you would have to Change Directories from a DOS command line every time you want to use ADP.
For each flavor of OS the exact steps will vary. The steps here are for Windows 7 64-bit. If you have a hard time adapting to your OS just google "set path environment variable <your OS version>_
*4.1* Find out where ADB.exe is located on your PC. Chances are it is in C:\Program Files\Android\android-sdk\platform-tools for Windows 32-bit or C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\android-sdk\platform-tools\ for Windows 64-bit.
*4.2* Start -> Control Panel -> System -> Advanced
*4.3* Click on Environment Variables
*4.4* Under System Variables, find PATH, and click on it.
*4.5* In the Edit windows, modify PATH by adding the location of adb.exe the value for PATH.
Note: each path is separated by a ; Make sure that you add a semi-colon before your path.
i.e. C:\windows\system32;C:\windows\ becomes C:\windows\system32;C:\windows\*;C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\android-sdk\platform-tools\*
*4.6* Close the window.

*5.0 Test ADB and Try Out a Few Commands*
_In This step we will test ADB and run a few interesting shell commands on your TPT._
*5.1* Click Start, type cmd.exe in the text box and hit enter
*5.2* Type adb devices
The command should return something like:

```
C:\Users\TekMason>adb devices<br />
List of devices attached<br />
4280180415f5157 device<br />
```
_If you don't have anything listed something is not right, review the previous steps and if you still have trouble post to this thread._
*5.3* Get a shell on your TPT by typing adb shell
_You should have a $ prompt._
$ ls
*5.4* Type ls
Example output:

```
<br />
$ ls<br />
acct<br />
cache<br />
config<br />
d<br />
data<br />
...snip...<br />
usbdrive<br />
var<br />
vendor<br />
$
```
_You just got a directory listing of all the files and folders on your TPT (in the current working directory).
A usefull command line switch for ls is -l (ls -l) for long format that displays the permissions as well._

*5.5* Exit from the shell and get back to your (local PC) command prompt by typing exit

*5.6* Lets run the boot animation on your TPT:

```
C:\Users\TekMason> [b]adb shell[/b]<br />
$ [b]/system/bin/bootanimation[/b]
```
Press ctrl-c to exit the shell and stop the animation. Wish I knew of a more graceful way to end the animation.

You are now prepared for your journey into hacking around in your TPT. Who knows maybe you could be the first one to root a TPT and collect the TPT Root Bounty.

I plan on maintaining and improving on this guide. So please post to this thread with comments and suggestions on what to add or fix.

TekMason


----------



## Silrocco (Oct 22, 2011)

Great post, It is very useful.


----------

